# Maine  Blueberry



## maineharvest (Jan 3, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics of a Blueberry clone that I got from a friend of a friend.  The other one that I grew outdoors this summer was pink but this one is very purple.  Its at day 66 of budding and still no amber trichs and it actually has very few trichs.  Considering it is covered in spider mites the yield is pretty decent.  I hope it starts doing something soon!!

you can see how i LST'd her to make a spiral shape


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 5, 2009)

Those pics look sweeeet .. . How long did you veg?


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 6, 2009)

I have no idea how long I vegged.  I have been very careless with my last couple grows cause ive been so busy and I havent really tracked anything.  The spider mites have pissed me off so much that ive pretty much given up till the next grow.   Im gonna get back on track with my next grow and do everything  right and keep detailed notes again.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 6, 2009)

They look to have a serious P or Mo deficiency. I doubt its going to mature much more by the looks of it.

That or the spider mites have all but killed your plant.

Hope you get some decent bud from them.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

Sucks that all happen to your plant   but that still looks like one crazy looking plant. So much purple  and greenish blueish buds yum yum


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

dang shame the spider mites did their dirty deed.that would have been an awesome plant.it still looks pretty.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree... even though it got neglected, and ravaged... it still is a nice looking plant... especially with the training you did on it... nice:aok:

oh well... ya can't win 'em all... and there is always someth'n going against ya if yer not watchfull....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

man you say the're covered up with spider mites? let us know how those webs tastes in the smoke.. that plants a wreck. looks like one of mine. good luck


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah its a shame but I wasnt about to trash it after all the time I put into growing it and trying to kill the mites. For the past two weeks all of the new growth is a nice looking green so that is a plus but it looks like it is never going to stop budding.  Trichs are all still clear and cloudy and its been budding for over 65 days.  These buds are going to be massive by the time its done.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 6, 2009)

real-kill fogger w/ trelometrin .075%. Kills off the filthy smeggers and their eggs. You may not be able to harvest the bud but you'll have a sweet little mother to clone off of. You think you could reveg the lower 1/4 of the plant to retain it's genetics? That would be SCHWEET! Nice colors on her anyways, bud! Take care and keeper green!


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 7, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> real-kill fogger w/ trelometrin .075%. Kills off the filthy smeggers and their eggs. You may not be able to harvest the bud but you'll have a sweet little mother to clone off of. You think you could reveg the lower 1/4 of the plant to retain it's genetics? That would be SCHWEET! Nice colors on her anyways, bud! Take care and keeper green!




The bottom half of the plant has no growth at all, its just stalk.  And I dont want to keep these genetics.  The trichome protduction just isnt there and it smells horrible.   Im actually kind of pissed my friend even gave me the clone of this stuff.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 13, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> The bottom half of the plant has no growth at all, its just stalk.  And I dont want to keep these genetics.  The trichome protduction just isnt there and it smells horrible.   Im actually kind of pissed my friend even gave me the clone of this stuff.


Better luck next time, friend. Try try and try again...Good luck, bud./


----------



## Growdude (Jan 13, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> The bottom half of the plant has no growth at all, its just stalk.  And I dont want to keep these genetics.  The trichome protduction just isnt there and it smells horrible.   Im actually kind of pissed my friend even gave me the clone of this stuff.



Im sure if the plant was not sick you would be more pleased with trich's and taste.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 13, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 14, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Im sure if the plant was not sick you would be more pleased with trich's and taste.



That is true but I really dont think it can even compare to some of the seeds I bought from Chimera even if it were more healthy.  I really messed up with this grow.


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 20, 2009)

Lady bugs could have helped kill off some spider mites


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to see such a wonderful strain get hammered by mites.  Good luck next time.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 23, 2009)

Spider mites will nullify your trich production, but it still might make "okay" smoke...

 Snap, crackle, pop!!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 23, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Spider mites will nullify your trich production, but it still might make "okay" smoke...
> 
> Snap, crackle, pop!!!!



Haha thats why it snaps and pops when you smoke it!! MMMMmmmmm  spidermites are delicous.   It definitely gets you stoned but Im not smoking that nasty stuff.  It tastes like crap and smells like hay.  I already gave it to some friends who were happy to smoke it even with the bugs.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 23, 2009)

Just make some hash or something out of it


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 24, 2009)

she sure looked purdy.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 24, 2009)

bubblelove said:
			
		

> Just make some hash or something out of it




I already got rid of it all.  It was nasty but it really got you high


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work!


----------

